# Subnetting-Tutorial



## JohannesR (27. September 2003)

Mich würde interessieren, ob globales Intresse an einem Tutorial über das Subnetten besteht. Wenn ich hier etwas Feedback bekomme, würde ich eins schreiben.


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Mich persönlich würde es interessieren.


----------



## JohannesR (27. September 2003)

Na dann habe ich mich mal daran Probiert, meine mageren Gehversuche im Tutorials-schreiben können im Tutorials-Forum begutachtet werden.


----------

